# This is it! I'm almost ready to start Clomid!



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Well I have the clomid here now!!! Just waiting to start AF.
I have to have a scan on day 10 and blood on day 21 to see if i OV. I'm just on 50mg to start off. I am soooo excited!!
I'm going to take it in the evening in the hope I can sleep off any side effects.

Does anyone have any tips for me?
I'm trying not to get my hopes up, but I really am super excited. Please cross your fingers for me


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Hun good luck
I took my first course on the 14th and I took it In the
Morn and wish I hadn't I felt generally grotty
So I'm gonna try evenings next month xxx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you  Good luck for your next cycle.
Did you get the symptoms all month or just the 5 days taking clomid?
Thanks xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

I have noticed a difference within my body yeah
Just feel not quiet myself
Today's my day 11 and I think I'm ovulating today as I've got
A very sensitive stomach to touch and when I sit down get belly ache x


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

ooo fingers crossed for you  get BD'ing !!!! Are you having any scans or bloods etc to check for ov? Also what dosage are you on?
I'm hoping I OV on 50mg so I don't need to take any higher doses
x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm having day 21 bloods and I'm on 50mg
I'm deffo feeling something in the region today Started doing Bms
Last night needs to do every 2-3 days so sperms good
I've not used OPK as apparently a waste of money but I'm
Tempted by what I'm feeling to test xx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

yeah, i've never got on with OPK's. I don't think its something I will be wasting my money on either. Will just let the docs tell me if i OV and will prob chart temps again too.
Just took my first doses of Norethisterone today to start my AF. Need to take this 3x a day for 7 days. So should be starting Clomid next week. Eeeek!!
Trying not to get my hopes up, but its pretty exciting.

Does sound like you may be ovulating if your having some feelings there  x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah I've got major pain Hun
Oh ur on norethisarone too how come uve had to take it?
I took 3 a day for 5 days 
Have the old u if u will need to take it every month I forgot to ask
Xxx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Ive got norethistarone cos I have really long cycles, So its to start my AF. They said 3 a day for 7days for me and then said I will start AF a couple days after I stop taking them.
They didn't mention next round, but I need to speak to them after bloods anyway to see if Ive OV. So I will ask them then.
I do have a little booklet that they have given me. It basically says that if AF hasn't started by CD 35. Do a preg test to make sure not preg and then start Northistarone. So I'm guessing this is all they will tell me to do for next cycle  x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah I started 4 days after I finished my course of norethiserone
Only problem is If I need it every month they've given me 3 month set of clomid but only 2 month worth of norethiserone
I haven't been told who to call after my day 21 bloods so wonder if I will get a call or a letter
Yeah I heard about if nothing after day 35 test xx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

It took for days for AF after Northisterone? I thought it was like next day or 2  Thats put all my planning out of sync now lol.
If I were you, I would call the hosp 3 days after bloods if you've heard nothing.
Same here too. 2months of Northisterone & 3months of Clomid. Weird or what! xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Strange wonder why that Is and I only noticed when I got home
So was too late to question
Yeah took me four days after a 5 day course xx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if the Clomid will help regulate period, so we shouldn't need Northisterone more than 2month? Hopefully I wont need any for month three lol. But I will ask the question when I run out and see what they say.
Wow, I'm on it for 7 days :/ I really really really hope I start AF within a couple of days. I've tried to time it all so I am off work for the scan and bloods etc. (I'm not telling work about the treatment, so it is really tricky getting the time off  
Heres to a fast conception on clomid for us both  xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah I read clomids
Suppose to regulate so Fingers crossed
Fingers crossed it starts ASAP with u
I have not had to have scans just bloods and because i don't start work
Until 10am my path lab opens at 8am so I'm fine
Yeah my work doesn't know either only 3
People and me and my partner know of our troubles
No family know x


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

ahh thats good then about the lab opening times. Mines only open my working hours, so i've been having to book hol days etc, but i dont have many left 
Both our close family know (not everyone) but other than that we are keeping it quite. Just don't want ppl asking if we are preg yet all the time. Think it would upset me even more.
3rd day of northisterone done, 4 days to go. Might be tmi, but im sure this pill is shrinking my bladder, I've been peeing loads since taking it lol. Prob just co-incidence :/ x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah that's why I've kept it on the low down cos people asking 
All the time is depressing
I peed loads too on tablets and it strangely felt thicker if that's poss
Than normal
I'm a bit worried cos I only has bms sat but not had any since cos partners shifts and its fittin
It in lol fingers crossed for tomoz xx
Work has to give you hosp appointments off by law but you would need
To give them a reason I think love xx


----------



## studentmidwifecm (Aug 22, 2012)

hey ladies 

wat mg and days are you taking your clomid? im just starting second round, did not ovulate on first round  x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Oh did u not Hun fingers crossed round 2 for you
Did you have any side effects?
I was day 2 3 4 5 6 50mg at 10am each morn xx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm the same  50mg days 2-6. Not started first round yet.
Have they increased your dose if you didnt ovulate?? x


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've got day 21 blood test next Wednesday to see if I ovulated 
Dothey ring to tell you if u did?
I'm confident I have because has such sore belly for 2 days on days 11-12
I've got 3 months 50mg then a follow up appointment in January xx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

wow, I'm the same. 3 months 50mg and appointment on 23rd Jan I think it is. BUT if I don't ovulate this first time, they will increase the dose for 2nd go.
I was told to call them 2-3 days after my bloods.
Fingers are crossed for you  

On another note - I've just experienced a close friend telling me she is preg, after only being with someone for 3months 
Although I am happy for her, I was quite surprised that it felt like someone was kicking me in the stomach  I know jealousy isn't a nice thing, But It's really put me down with how long we have been trying. Just hope I can join her soon xx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Trust me Hun I no exactly what u mean but we will get our time, 
I've got 3 months at 50 then if no good will get 3 months of 100 in jan
Fingers crossed for us both xxx


----------



## sweetcupcake (Jul 29, 2012)

Thanks hun, It's nice to know others feel the same. I just felt like a really bad person for feeling that way! But today I am much happier and looking forward to seeing her and the bump later. 
Looks like we are in the same boat with the dosage and times etc. Lets hope this happens for us soon  xxx


----------



## Kllkkl2006 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah fingers crossed Hun xx


----------

